# Need light sub work, Kent OH



## Flexlawn (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a few rsidential properties I need pushed in Kent OH, ane of which will need salted as well although the driveway is small enough to easily be salted by hand. If ur already in the area let me know. I might have a commercial account as well that would need subbed...


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

could get you hooked up with my brother. he plows some of my stuff out in kent and has a snowex mini salter..


----------



## Northex (Sep 26, 2008)

We are in Kent, and would be happy to take care of anything you have. Chris 330-730-4551


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

northex whats name of your company?


----------



## Northex (Sep 26, 2008)

North Excavating we are located in Stow and do a fair amount of work in Kent.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice ill keep an eye out for you, if i see u ill say whatsup. what kinda trucks you in?


----------

